
Ask HN: What are the less known HN-like forums? - soheil
With the rise of cancel culture and remotely offensive language being censored where can one go to find a community more tolerant of opposing views? Of course, I realize the moment the name of those communities are revealed, if any exist, they will be filled with people seeking to ban them.<p>I guess that makes this more of a meta-question, not a direct question. How can I learn about more open communities that may exist on the net where I can have the type of discussion with people that was possible 15-20 years ago?<p>Topics of interest: hacking (actual, not just in the name), startups, entrepreneurship, internet marketing.
======
krapp
>Topics of interest: hacking (actual, not just in the name), startups,
entrepreneurship, internet marketing.

I'm curious why you feel being able to use offensive language and express
"opposing views" (whatever that means, I assume politics) is particularly
germaine to high quality discussion of those topics.

If all you're looking for is a place where you can be an edgelord without
consequence then there's always /g/ and 8chan (on the dark web as 8kun,) and
maybe Voat and Gab.

------
catacombs
> With the rise of cancel culture and remotely offensive language being
> censored where can one go to find a community more tolerant of opposing
> views?

If you're itching to call someone the N or F word or want to brood about the
sudden rise of feminism in America, may I suggest finding a pen pal and
communicating that way?

~~~
soheil
Wow that seems awfully presumptuous!

------
rhengles
I would guess Reddit is where I would start looking for it.

~~~
soheil
Reddit is huge I’m sure great communities exist, but I’m not sure if that
recommendation gets me any closer to an answer than just starting from the
internet as a whole.

